# Hello



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm Carly. I am 13 years old and am currently starting to breed mice. I have had 12 mice in the last 4 years, and currently have 3 breeding females. None of mine came from petstores. My three breeding does are Guernsey, Ice Tea & Gatorade. Ice Tea is a black coted mouse. Gatorade is a banded something I believe, though I am unsure, and Guernsey is just a black and white one.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Carly & welcome to the forum


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Carly and welcome. All my mice have been from pet stores as I cannot find a local breeder and at the moment I am waiting for 6 fuzzies to be ready to join my existing 2 girls (or thugs as we prefer to call them). I am pretty new to keeping mice and when I saw that one of yours was a Guernsey I thought that that was a breed. Then I remembered that it was a breed of cow - I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, Geursey is just her name that the breeder gave her.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hee hee! I call some of my tri/transgenic meeces 'paisleys'. What's in a name; it's all for fun!


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its not the mouse's name i am questioning, but my knowledge of mice that I am worried about really Moustress but it would be funny if your 'paisleys' were mine as my surname is Caisley so my mice would be Paisley Caisley hee hee hee.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't worry. I don't know much about breeds either. I thought it was the breed of mouse when the breeder told me too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was clueless at the start as well, even considering I've been a science nerd for about fifty (!) years. It didn't occur to me to look online for information at the start, as I had just got my first computer and wasn't quite sure to do with it. It didn't take me long to figure out that I like furry mouses a lot better than the plastic ones. I also called the ones black and white meeces cows, (Holsteins) and named one of my first meeces Bossie. I had a ton of fun flailing along while learning and doing.

I still enjoy a bit of that now and then, actually. My transgenic meeces are sure evidence of that!


----------

